# Any good spicy homemade sausage/hotlink recipes?



## jmo bbq (Dec 21, 2012)

Last weekend I ground, stuffed and smoked my own sausage. I was recreating one of my favorites which was from Smittys in Lockhart Texas. It was about 99% spot on. It sure did take forever though. I was wondering if y'all had any good recipes for some spicy links, as I am hoping to get them smoked and put in some christmas baskets. Here are some pics.


----------



## boykjo (Dec 21, 2012)

Sausage looks great..............
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I dont have a hot link recipe but here is some reading with some recipe's

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/newsearch/?search=hot+links&type=all

Joe


----------



## fpnmf (Dec 21, 2012)

Looks good!

You gonna share the recipe??

  Craig


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 21, 2012)

JMO, Those look good. Care to share the Recipe?...JJ


----------



## jmo bbq (Dec 21, 2012)

Thanks for the Kudos men! Joe I appreciate the link. Will be trying soon. Here is the recipe.


Lockhart Smoked Sausage Rings

85%beef-15%pork ratio

1 Tsp Kosher Salt per pound
1 Tsp Cracked black pepper per pound
1/2 Tsp Cayenne pepper per 7 pounds

Beef used: Beef Chuck Roast
Pork Used: Pork Boston Butt 

Smoked over Oak for 1 hour at 235 until internal temp reached 165


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 21, 2012)

JMO BBQ said:


> Thanks for the Kudos men! Joe I appreciate the link. Will be trying soon. Here is the recipe.
> Lockhart Smoked Sausage Rings
> 85%beef-15%pork ratio
> 1 Tsp Kosher Salt per pound
> ...


That's it !?!  Wow, saw that place on a couple of different Food Network shows and the host goes bananas over the flavor. I guess it is one of those, Take good product, keep it simple and let the smoke be the main flavor enhancer...JJ


----------



## jmo bbq (Dec 23, 2012)

Sorry JJ! Been busy. That is exactly what it is. Keep it simple! Stuffing some more right now, and am trying a kielbasa recipe also. Qviews to come!!!


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Dec 23, 2012)

Looks real good!



~Martin


----------

